# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Gotes and Gates.....................

## Jim-Donna

Can you see her NEW KID?

----------


## Jim-Donna



----------


## Jim-Donna

My SWEET OLD GOAT xoxo

----------


## rachel

Really enjoyed these pictures - what an idea to take pictures of all the different gates!

----------


## Jim-Donna

ty i love gates and goats.

----------


## Rumghoul

I am glad someone else takes pictures like this - most of my pics from TB are of goats and a few gates!!!

----------


## Summer

awwwww, that is so touching. The male tending to the little baby goat that is so telling. That is a male that will care for his children.  :Cool:

----------


## all smiles



----------


## HuskerJohn

Nice pics!  Thanks!  I like the goats dem myself  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

